# Fridge and heater vents



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Under what circumstances do you only have the two vent covers fitted?
cheers
terry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have removed my covers so that I do not forget to remove them when on hols.
They are only fitted to keep the weather out, I think. So in answer to your question, when mh is not in use.
dave p


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Cheers Dave
So if travelling and Fridge is on 12v should the covers be off?

terry


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Terry,
You probably need to check the manual for your 'fridge. Mine is a Dometic RM8501 and the manual states:

"When the outside temperature falls below
+10°C, the winter cover should be fitted. This
protects the unit from excessively cold air which
could have adverse effects on the performance
of the unit.
You should also attach the winter cover if the
vehicle is taken out of service for a longer period
of time or while it is being cleaned from the outside"

Bill


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As I posted, I removed mine 6 years ago, they are in a locker.
If left off whilst travelling they will not be lost.

Someone who knows will probably be along soon to put me right.

Dave p


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*fridge covers*

Hi, i think they are more of summer & winter if they are on in the summer your fridge wont get to the right temp, I think.
Eddie.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Bill's answer is correct re fitting the vent covers when the temperature is below 10 degreesC.


----------

